# Counter Surfing



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our 4 and a half month old Pippa is becoming a CHRONIC counter surfer. Never when we are not in the kitchen (because she practically follows us everywhere ), but while I am making dinner, making lunches for school, etc. It is KILLING me. She is getting better at stretching her neck and reaching things I thought I had put out of the way. 

I saw this thread from January:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1427.msg10033.html#msg10033

I will buy the air horn and make some cans full of pennies, but any other suggestions would be appreciated....thank you!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi pippa31! My Sophie too used to counter-surf as a little pup. Kitchen actually was her little area to play in. She would try and get everything down that was within her reach: napkins - her favorite, mail, food, etc. So, we started out by removing everything from the counters. We also tried to do the air horn thing, but it was so darn loud, I couldn't take it! Basically, she stopped doing it after lots and lots of training: body blocking, loud "ah-aaahs", praise when she didn't jump and re-direction of attention. I found that it is important to get her right before she wants to go for something and re-direct the attention. 
Now she just walks around us while we're in the kitchen and "vacuums" the tile floors


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

As Suliko mentioned, I think prevention is key. I have a small kitchen and didn't want my V crowding me, so I began asking him to get out and to lie down and when he does he gets a lot of reinforcement. I worked on not giving him ANYTHING when he was in the kitchen and only giving him tidbits when he was outside lying down and he's definitely choosing that behavior more and more. Try giving her a replacement behavior that is incompatible with counter surfing. Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Cayenne Pepper [/color] powder sprinkled along the edge of the counter a few times. End counter surfing.
Sometimes in bird work, you have to "set up" a situation to correct. I wouldn't make a big deal of it, just sprinkle along the edge and go ignore. When the "correction" happens, don't say anything, just have water in the water bowl.

After a few times, you can just leave the lid off the jar and your dog the smell will be all it should take.

You can try just black pepper also. 

The negative result has to be greater than the positive result of counter surfing.

RBD


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh this is a tough one. My Mac is getting better. I like the pepper suggestion. Also if they have their paws on the counter you can pinch the skin between their paw pads just hard enough to correct and they will quickly learn that putting paws there results in uncomfortable feeling. Do not do this too hard it for a reaction not a punishment.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

redbirddog's post made me smile. I used a concoction including cayenne pepper to stop a pup from nibbling on the wood trim in my house. Very effective as the nibbling stopped within two days.


----------



## dfnagy (Sep 30, 2011)

When or Vizlsa was 2-3 months she used to take a run and jump at the counter. She was'nt big enough to reach the top, just a splat on the side and then slid down like in the cartoons. Sort of funny to watch. 

I know these dogs are sensitive but we were quite firm on what the boundaries are to stop unwanted behaviour early. 

We have a good dog although she still does a bit of gardening every now and then.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I watched my 6 and 9 year old niece and nephew over the summer and their 5 month old chocolate lab. I had my hands tied with the two kids, and couldn't watch the puppy every second. The lab seemed to counter surf every time I turned my back! I did the same sort of thing as redbirddog suggested and sprayed everything on the counter (including the counter) with bitter apple. Their dog hated the stuff. 

Brooklyn (my V) on the other hand will lick the stuff off my hand, so I've tried Tabasco and cayenne to try to stop unwanted chewing when we first got her. She licked that stuff off as well. In fact she seemed to love it? I really hope I don't have a counter surfing problem with her when she gets big enough!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie does not counter surf, but his predecessor sure did! One time she ate five Pilsbury Grands biscuits in about sixty seconds, as I had briefly left the kitchen after dinner. They were set way back on the stove top. No problem for her. The only solution for me was to keep everything put away. Now my kitchen is always nice and neat, since it became a habit! 

p.s. This thread reminded me of one of my favorite YouTube videos: "Dog Steals Muffins"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grVFpjcbk4


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/counter-surfing-and-bed-sharing-vizsla.html

mswhipple, that was worth sharing. I added it to a few other Vizsla counter surfing stories I've come across lately.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I just get a kick out of that little video! Kirby is so gentle as he steals the muffins...

Those are very entertaining stories, too, redbirddog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We are trying the pepper tonight! Will let you know how it goes....

Great suggestions!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I absolutely adore that video. Strangely, it was one of the many youtube vizsla videos that sold me on the vizsla as a pet. The dog is just so darn bright eyed, clever, and adorable as he steals the muffins. I should say, what really sold me was having met a vizsla many years earlier that captured my heart--I never forgot the name of the breed. But we watched lots of youtube videos when we were considering one for our next dog.

We've pretty much coped with the counter surfing by putting things out of reach, and physically removing her paws from the counter (she's very velcro, so usually not in the kitchen unless we're there with her). She does seem to get the message somewhat. We have to choose our battles, and counter surfing hasn't been our top priority with her.


----------



## lrained7 (Aug 19, 2011)

I was told to use double sided tape. To put that along the edge of the counter, as they do not like
the feel. I have not tried this yet. I had asked my trainer the other day. Have not been to the store
to get some, but I do have cayenne pepper.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Rather than using "aversives", why not simply remove the temptation by keeping edibles put away? No food left out on the countertop = no counter surfing. Easy! ;D


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln isn't allowed in the kitchen at all and he knows it. 
I started it when we first got him just so i wouldn't have this exact problem. 
I use a spray bottle for most all unwanted behavior....all i have to do now is flash the bottle and he goes and lays down in his bed in the living room. ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

What ended up working for us was to put some stainless steel pot lids on each of the counters. When we see Pippa's nose start to inch up (prior to her jumping up with paws on the counter), I hit one of the lids on the floor near her. She HATES it. Now, I just show her the lid and she doesn't jump up at all


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Agree with MsWhiple completely. This works 99 percent of the time with my luigi...... but sometimes i forget to put something awaw and he still tries to jump up. Usually a little "hiss" and pinc the skin just behind his ribs gets him off to his bed.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have recently discovered I have a counter surfer at my place. Ozkar and Zsa Zsa have never done it, but Astro seems to have developed a crafty knack of it. Two days ago, he managed to sneak off with two pieces of bread which I had out thawing to make myself lunch with. Then today, while making a Lamb and Veggie stew, I had put the bones off the Lamb on a plate on the bench with the intention of metering them out to Astro and Zsa Zsa. I turned my back for a minute and Astro had silently hopped on his hind legs, front paws on the edge of the bench and mouth turned sideways. I know this as I caught him taking the last one. His head was sideways as he gently lifted the bone from the plate without making a sound. He's well versed at this methinks....  

It made me chuckle though!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby stole a chicken leg from Harrison's (my 6 year old son) plate as I was serving dinner....out in the garden with her for the duration of our meal :-X


----------

